# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Performance management

## Christob

I went back a few pages on this forum and could not find a thread specifically dealing with this issue - so here goes.

Today, again, I saw the logic of clearly describing the expectations to an employee.  I generally see this as the first step in sorting out performance issues in the workplace.  Often I ahve found frustrated and demotivated managers saying that they have problem employees in their work area, follow up on the performance discussions and you will find that they are non existent!!

This responsibility is easily delegated to a job description - I have read the ones that I had and most of the time I didn't clearly understand what I had to do!  (Maybe it's just me?!?!?)

Having a sit down with an employee to discuss what standard of work is expected in relation to what they are delivering is not something that should be left to the yearly or even quarterly performance review, it is something that should happen everyday!
In this case I am not referring to a coaching session - just simply stating the expectations and going forward from there!

Before taking out the Termination due to poor performance policy and starting following the procedures try explaining the expectations first.

After that discuss the resources required, processes and systems and also training but this is a discussion for another post.

I trust that this thread will be discussed and some opinions aired - a focus on improving the output within your organization on a regular basis will build that all elusive performance culture that is built on the foundation of trust and integrity!

----------


## Dave A

You know what troubles me about the highly procedural approach to performance management? I've yet to see a set of rules or a performance standard or anything else in the way of documentation that truly energises staff.

And energised staff perform. Staff working to a performance standard just seem so flat!

If it was possible to proceduralise performance into staff, we wouldn't have such lousy service from civil servants at government and municipal offices.

I say screw the policy - look at the leader!

----------


## Christob

I agree 100% - They don't speak to them, then when the pressure is on get irritated, grab the rule book and apply it wrongly - then wonder why they end up in the CCMA !!!

----------

